# 1530 The Great Flood of ROME



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 12, 2020)

I guess if one of the events covers the other.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sack_of_Rome_(1527)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuR-giHDeeY_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R88Q8oIpDrY_



https://web.archive.org/web/2020082...rg/threads/1530-the-great-flood-of-rome.2200/
*8 October 1530: 18.95 meters above sea level*

There are two surviving flood markers that commemorate the 1530 flood.








1. Flood Marker: Facade of the Church of S Maria sopra Minerva, Rome. (K. Rinne, 2001)

*Rome at this day is troubled with the old overflowings of Tyber, by reason of the Tybers narrow bed, not able to receive the waters, falling suddenly from neere mountaines, after great raine or melting of snow. For memory whereof, these inscriptions are upon the wals of the Church of Saint Mary sopra Minerva. In the yeere 1530. (if I be not deceived; for the first words are raced out) the Ides of October, Clement the seventh being Pope. Huc Tyber ascendit, jamque obruta tota fuisset Roma, nisi celerem virgo tulisset opem: Thus farre came Tyber, and all Rome had drown'd, Had we not from the Virgin, swift helpe found. (..) Thus farre this muddy brookes water did swell. In each place is a red marke upon the wals how high the water ascended, by which it appeares, marking the seat of the Church, that all the plaine was overflowed betweene it and the Tyber. 

Sack of Rome 1527








*


----------



## RegainingTheBalance (Jan 14, 2021)

I am the creator of both of these videos, and will be following it up with a third in the next few months. Thanks for posting! Let me know if anyone has any questions, otherwise, no that I can interact with the threads, I'll definitely be a part of any conversation!
Here is my pastebin link to the full english translation text that is the source for this video:

_View: https://pastebin.com/CuXKTux8_


----------



## usselo (Jan 14, 2021)

RegainingTheBalance said:


> I am the creator of both of these videos, and will be following it up with a third in the next few months. Thanks for posting! Let me know if anyone has any questions, otherwise, no that I can interact with the threads, I'll definitely be a part of any conversation!


Thanks - I enjoyed your work and appreciate the effort you put into the videos and distributing the text via pastebin.

In summary, we're reading a description of a muddy river flowing in a bed too narrow for the volume of water emerging from its catchment area. We can ask ourselves how these two characteristics - muddyness and narrowness - came about. Did the river bed become narrower or elevated? Perhaps because of previous mud? Did the watershed start to absorb more water (presumably rainwater)? Did the river perhaps not get narrower but the upstream hills moved in such a way that the river's catchment area got bigger?

The description is reminiscent of Citezenship's speculation while exploring the destroyed Tilbury starfort. He wondered about flood damage and possibly a different course for the River Thames in earlier times. That was at: The mystery of Tilbury fort

Similarly, the River Witham found a new course through Boston, Lincolnshire (that's Lincolnshire, UK, not Lincolnshire, Missouri). Since I added that to Citezenship's Tilbury post, I've been told that that the Witham originally met the sea at Bicker Haven, South Lincolnshire. It's fenland now. Apparently the trade levels of its major town - Garwick - were comparable with those of Saxon London. The only remaining evidence Garwick existed is Garwick Cafe - sitting on the edge of Garwick Farm's fields between the villages of Heckington and East Heckington.

The Rome event also sounds similar to the muddy river scenario Andre Stepananko proposed to explain the backfilling (mudflooding) of Joseph Williamsons' Liverpool tunnels/dungeons in this post: SH Archive - The Williamson Tunnels, Liverpool, UK.

Although we didn't discuss it here, Tim Cullen of malagabay.wordpress.com detailed evidence of massive filling in of rivers, estuaries and harbours on the south east coast of Britain. That's his post on 'An Ancient Vessel' at An Ancient Vessel. Contrast the coastline in his page's second to last map  - https://malagabay.files.wordpress.com/2020/09/kent_cinque_ports.gif - with modern maps of the UK's south east coast. Funnily enough, Michael Portillo's always clue-laden Great Railway Journeys program also touched on the 'reclamation' of that area (Romney Marsh) just a couple of nights ago. Among the clues in that episode were even more suggestions the climate turned colder in the 19th century.

We seem to have a similar kind of events occurring at different times in different locations. Using mainstream dates, what we have is this:

- 1014: River Witham (and possibly other Lincolnshire, Cambridgeshire, Huntingdonshire rivers) change course as mud arrives, sea-levels change (could be up, down or both). Ports buried (Garwick/Bicker Haven and possibly Castor/Durobrivae).

- 1287: February 28. UK south east coast inundated and mudflooded. Various rivers silted up, ports lost.

- 1530: October 8. Rome water and mudflooded

- 1785: A placeholder for the moment. 255 years after the Rome's destruction.

- 1840: Liverpool tunnels mudflooded. Not discussed in the above posts but builders in nearby Southport report they encounter many buried buildings when excavating in that part of Merseyside. They describe it as 'an underground city'.

Given the inconsistencies and fabrications we see in the historical record, plus the problems of the first millennium and absence of provable chronology before 1500, we could reason that the 1014 and 1287 dates above have been pushed back and that in reality they are likely to have been more recent than stated.

Unknown is the destruction date for Tilbury. We could assume it is a similar date to other starfort destructions. Citezenship's Tilbury post mentioned Ekaterinberg. Funnily enough, a starfort called Ekaterinoslav is the one starfort whose destruction date can be worked out. That's acording to WakeUpHuman, who pins it to within three years either side of 1785. His logic is here: https://wakeuphuman.livejournal.com/1116.html in Russian (and here in English).

We also know that Russian and Siberian territory was catastrophically destroyed approximately 250 years ago. So, just to give us a model to pick at, lets also list Tilbury as a starfort also destroyed in 1785. Hence the 1785 placeholder.  Funny how there seems to be a lot of asteroid/comet reports and weirdness going on another 250 years since then 1785.

But that aside, it would interesting to see if any more evidence fits with any of the dates in this framework.


----------



## RegainingTheBalance (Jan 14, 2021)

Thank you for providing so much great information regarding similar mud flooding! 

In my part 2, some of the video footage shows a town that was completely submerged, Ostia, and it was very well preserved once it was excavated. There are some great videos of people touring the site on YT of Ostia. The official Ostia organization actually stuck my video with a minor copyright strike! LOL 

One major flood you didn't include in your list, and I also did a video on, is the ST. Felix Flood which was only one month after the flood of Rome, killing between 100-400K! I'll start a thread with that video soon. Your 250 year scheme is something I absolutely agree with you on. I think there is a 250-300 year cycles on the planet, where cataclysms are the result of natural changes. From 1530 onwards for almost a 100 years, there is one major catastrophe after another. I just posted a thread about a similar event in Constantinople in 1573. I also have a half a dozen more accounts I am currently still translating from the 1500s, that support this hypothesis. The Tiber is famous for overflowing it's banks, which is why they finally built flood walls in the late 1800s.

My video and translation on the ST. Felix flood might be one the culprits of the mud and sand deposit in S.E Britain, It mentions that Britain was hit by the same event and flooded many miles inland. I'll try and post that one up soon.

Thanks agin for the great info


----------



## usselo (Jan 15, 2021)

RegainingTheBalance said:


> One major flood you didn't include in your list, and I also did a video on, is the ST. Felix Flood which was only one month after the flood of Rome, killing between 100-400K! I'll start a thread with that video soon.



That's a good point. I first encountered your St Felix flood material around the time we were discussing the St Mary Magdelene floods, which are conventionally dated 1342/1343. I don't think those posts survived the transition out of SH 1.0 but may reappear when KD's archive is imported. The St Mary Magdalene floods were also massive, have unconventional water quantities, have their water heights marked on buildings and are treated as relatively localised affairs when their descriptions suggest they must, by any normal logic, have had far-ranging effects. For example, although conventionally said to have started in central European rainwater catchments, the St Mary Magdalene floods include sea surges around the north west coast of mainland Europe. These must have affected - for one example - the eastern seaboard of the UK. Ie the Lincolnshire, Kent/Sussex and Kent/Essex (Tilbury) areas too.

- The 1342 St Mary Magdalene flood

- St. Mary Magdalene’s Flood (1342) at the Intersection of Environmental History and the History of Infrastructures: A Compound Event as a Catalyst of Medieval Infrastructure Development and Public Welfare

- http://self.gutenberg.org/articles/st._mary_magdalene's_flood?view=embedded%27

- The Magdalene Floods of 1342-43 and the Black Death

Perhaps these are the same event, re-set to different times.

These 255 year periods... The poverty-of-logic problems that we encounter when working through conventional accounts and dating of these events force us to only provisionally accept these dates. That is obvious, of course. However, treating the 1530 and 1785 dates as 'good enough to use' and noting that they give us a 255 year period, we remember a 255 (ish) period shows up in the Yuga cycle. I think there may be a Central/South American calendar cycle that has a similar period but I'm not sure. (Also, one of the issues we need to watch out for is that these older calendar cycles are not black and white, Ying-Yang, but have transition periods separating each major period.)

Besides naff dating, another issue I watch out for is conventional history's explanations of causes. These seemingly newly rediscovered events always have extraordinary but natural causes. However, one would think that extraordinary natural events would be widely remembered, or at least, widely journalled, and would feature in mainstream historical accounts and myth. But on the contrary, in the UK's case there seems to have been a 'look the other way' attitude among prior historians (which reminds me: the last name of - I think, three - prominent historians in the Fens area is 'Prior' and 'Pryor'.) Instead, there seems to have been an effort to help survivors and their descendants to forget.

Similarly, we see a newly emerging cometary explanation for massive destruction/catastrophe that we are told occurred 11,000 years ago (The Younger Dryas, Gobekli Tepe, etc. I won't get into the surnames aspect of that, as others already have). Knowing that dating methods are problematic and suspecting that the causes may not always be natural (the Russian alt-history community seems to have been the first to escape the reservation on that issue), we might want to look for non-natural causes for these flooding events.

jd775 suggested that removal of tree cover may account for some of the flooding and mudflooding. He may have been correct to suggest humans are the cause. We're (conventionally) told the central hills of England (the Peninnes) used to be forested but the trees were removed starting in Neolithic times and, IIRC, during Henry VIII and Elizabeth I's British naval ship building times. That may be true. But I can't help wondering if there is some other non-natural explanation that we haven't quite put our finger on. Perhaps the Earth as a Quarry idea (and here) has involved massive reshaping of inland catchment areas. Perhaps the real causes are even more reality-bending than that. At least, to our minds.


----------



## RegainingTheBalance (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks for all the info on the St Magdalene's flood, I wasn't aware of that at all. I was looking for some disasters like this in Germany for the 1500s, but as you say, we can only really guess when the date truly was. That being said, In my video about the translated texts from the pastebin link, I do go into the fact that Both of these separate "letters" mention some one name Eusebius and the other names him Eusebius Julian. I have found no famous person by that name in the 1500s, but we have a few famous Eusebius characters in the 200-400C.E. period. One an early Church "father" and the other as a Prosecutor for Julian the Apostate (I forgot to mention one of the letters does call him a prosecutor). Here's a list of the various Eusebius:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eusebius#Life_of_Constantinehttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eusebius_(praepositus_sacri_cubiculi)#cite_ref-2https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eusebius_of_Nicomediahttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eusebius_(consul_359)https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eusebius_of_Samosata
I do go into a little bit of a theory based on the Fomenko dating that this could have happened 1,000-1,250 years ago was re-dated. However they forgot to censor names like Eusebius out of the letter. The also talk about a Pope Saint Gregory leading a procession through the streets. Another person that did not live during that period of time. Was it:

Pope Gregory I - Wikipedia (540-604 C.E.)
Pope Gregory II - Wikipedia (669-731 C.E.)

Or is the whole thing just a jumble of events thrown all over the place by the chronologists to try and fit their narrative.

I saw you mentioned the yuga cycle which in my opinion explains a lot of not just the cyclical nature of the planet and cosmos, but also of human evolution and devolution. I plan on doing some videos on that exact subject very soon.  

As far as the mud flooding goes, I think there are natural events that create this effect, and probably some not so natural effects. There could be something intentional, or it could also be human stupidity (like mass deforestation), or both! 

You made some very salient points and comments, and very much appreciate your input!


----------



## Voltar (Jun 15, 2022)

Saint-Felix's flood destroy Rommeswael in Frisia (Netherland) : the true old Rome in 1530 (i530) : Roman are Frisian


----------



## Voltar (Jul 4, 2022)

Frisii - Wikipedia

Tachtigjarige Oorlog - Wikipedia

Dutch VOC was in Australia, New [Zeland] and America Manathan.  The VI KINGS or the 6 kings of the north electors of the holy Roman Emperor.

The Vesuvius eruption that destroyed Pompeï and Herculanum was rather in the 500 CE or more.

The eruptions of 512 were so severe that those inhabiting the slopes of Vesuvius were granted exemption from taxes by Theodoric the Great, the Gothic king of Italy. Goth = VI Kings !
Everything turn around The Halley's comet who come sometime very close to Earth can devasted our Earth and enrage the Sun ? (Megaflare of 774 and 930 CE) We may pass into the tail of even the coma of the comet.

The Halley's comet closest approach to Earth occurred in 837CE, at a distance of 0.033 AU (3.07 million miles or 4.94 million kilometers
Maybe even closer....  They use it to synchronise history worldwide but it's period is between 75 and 79 years....

There is a passage that told us of the split of the comet... But when exactly ?

Please dig it to validate me,  i feel we are closer to the truth !

Together we will find all of parts of our true past !


----------



## _harris (Nov 9, 2022)

Voltar said:


> Saint-Felix's flood destroy Rommeswael in Frisia (Netherland) : the true old Rome in 1530 (i530) : Roman are Frisian


Is there a source for this, or is Rommeswael known by another name?


Voltar said:


> The eruptions of 512 were so severe that those inhabiting the slopes of Vesuvius were granted exemption from taxes by Theodoric the Great, the Gothic king of Italy. Goth = VI Kings !


Goths are namesakes for "Gottland" and "Goteburg" in Sweden, both with ancient "VI-King" history 

Also, the Roman name "Visigoth" = VESI-GOT = Water 'Goths'

"Got" could be from "Gott"=GOD, or "Get"=GOAT... both have a similar meaning in regards to waterway mastery, "Goat" implies being able to get anywhere (and having _horns_.. ..horned helmets??)



Wiki tells us this curious fact:
"The number of Arab dirhams discovered on the island of Gotland alone is astoundingly high. In the various hoards located around the island, there are more of these silver coins than at any other site in Western Eurasia. The total sum is almost as great as the number that has been unearthed in the entire Muslim world."

Makes sense considering how long the Goths ruled in the mediterranean!

========

Maybe worth to also note that symbolically, Water-Goat is the mythical Capricorn!


			
				wik said:
			
		

> The *sea goat* is a legendary aquatic animal described as a creature that is half goat and half fish.
> 
> The constellation Capricornus was commonly imagined as a type of sea goat. This has been done since the Bronze Age within Mesopotamia. Then the Babylonians used _ MUL  SUḪUR.MAŠ_, 'the goat fish', to symbolize the god Enki.



As much as wiki gets flak, it can be pretty damn insightful with very little endeavour!!


Voltar said:


> Everything turn around The Halley's comet who come sometime very close to Earth can devasted our Earth and enrage the Sun ? (Megaflare of 774 and 930 CE) We may pass into the tail of even the coma of the comet.
> 
> Together we will find all of parts of our true past !


I haven't done enough reading into celestial events, but surely it's possible with the supposed energy involved in it all?!

Right on, my friend.. The puzzle is starting to take shape to me, beyond my previous speculative imaginings! Things I once considered enigmatic or unexplainable have begun to make a lot more sense recently!


----------



## Voltar (Nov 23, 2022)

_harris said:


> Is there a source for this, or is Rommeswael known by another name?
> 
> Goths are namesakes for "Gottland" and "Goteburg" in Sweden, both with ancient "VI-King" history
> 
> ...


Mausoleum Halicarnassus,​Mausoleum at Halicarnassus - Wikipedia
but: 
Mausoleum Halicarnassus Stock Photo - Alamy

They move it ! The King of Egypte...

Colossus of Rhodes​Colossus of Rhodes - Wikipedia
but
Colossus of Rhodes, one of the Seven Wonders of the Ancient World. See description for more information Stock Photo - Alamy

Who is Theogone prince of Caria ?

Old map of the world, printed in Nuremberg, Germany, in 1630 Stock Photo - Alamy

Double-Hemisphere Map of the World 1630 Stock Photo - Alamy

Why Julius Caesar is there ? all other are alive at that date ? Claudius Ptolémaeus

A nice group talk around the subject would be nice.


----------

